# *WARNING* Lyft App Glitch Deactivation* WARNING*



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

DO NOT open the passenger app while in driver mode. It will lock out the GPS location from the driver app and you WILL get deactivated. Lyft considers knowing where other drivers are as fraud. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Do it all the time. Ur trippin


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

rleezx said:


> Do it all the time. Ur trippin


You're right. I did too until the recent update - 1001.63.3.1530101785. It appears the driver app can now detect when the passenger .api has been launched.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

iPHX said:


> DO NOT open the passenger app while in driver mode. It will lock out the GPS location from the driver app and you WILL get deactivated.


I just opened the passenger app while in driver mode. Didn't get deactivated.
I never get lucky....


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I just opened the passenger app while in driver mode. Didn't get deactivated.
> I never get lucky....


If you're stationary it will not register as the location is the same for both. However if you have opened the passenger app then moved locations while in driver mode and then open the passenger app again - the car icon on the passenger app will "jump" to your new location - this triggering the driver app to kick you offline. I spent a half-hour with lyft support and they claim it's a known glitch between the apps and also constitutes as fraudulent activity. There is a threshold of about 5-6 jumps before the app will warn you about your location being inaccurate.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This sounds like a challenge


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I just opened the passenger app while in driver mode. Didn't get deactivated.
> I never get lucky....





iPHX said:


> If you're stationary it will not register as the location is the same for both. However if you have opened the passenger app then moved locations while in driver mode and then open the passenger app again - the car icon on the passenger app will "jump" to your new location - this triggering the driver app to kick you offlinen.





Mista T said:


> This sounds like a challenge


I took the challenge. Did as the OP said, and I still couldn't get deactivated.
Maybe Lyft likes me?....


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I took the challenge. Did as the OP said, and I still couldn't get deactivated.
> Maybe Lyft likes me?....


All I'm saying is that Lyft is accusing of fraud and GPS-Spoofing and yet my phone is clean - no root running vanilla Android Oreo and no "Fake GPS" apps. I guarantee you that this is indeed a problem with the .api and soon others may have issues.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

How would having the driver and passenger apps open at the same time spoof your GPS location?


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> How would having the driver and passenger apps open at the same time spoof your GPS location?


That's a great question for Lyft technical support but they of course have no answer. Just know it can cause interference with the driver app.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Can confirm this. Got deactivated multiple times for spoofing. All i was doing was checking pax app for nearby cars. I still use it but move the pin around less frequently and I haven't had any problems


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Can confirm this. Got deactivated multiple times for spoofing. All i was doing was checking pax app for nearby cars. I still use it but move the pin around less frequently and I haven't had any problems


Thank you for the confirmation. Indeed all I was doing was looking for other drivers so I could drive away from crowded areas - switch back to driver app and presto logged out for spoofing.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

When Lyft began setting hair triggers to trick drivers into accepting rides by accident, I began checking car locations on my tablet tethered to my phone using a friend's rider only account. My accidental accepts dropped to almost zero as I never touch my phone unless I want a ride. No false spoofing problem either.

(Lyft either doesn't care or doesn't check that the rider device has cell service, tablet is WiFi only.)


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I do this all the time while moving. I also am logged into a different account on the rider app. I do it from same device and from wifi-connected device and never had a problem...yet..

Fyi the two apps can share some data as they do it for automatically logging you into the driver app if you are already logged into the passenger app. I dont think they share GPS data between apps but if I got a spoofing warning like OP I would change my mind..


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Since the drivers are never privy to what Lyft is thinking, exactly how do you know that Lyft considers it Fraud.
The definition of Fraud is: an act of deceiving or misrepresenting or a person who is not what he or she pretends to be.
By going on the pax app - the driver is pretending to be a pax??? Please explain.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> When Lyft began setting hair triggers to trick drivers into accepting rides by accident, I began checking car locations on my tablet tethered to my phone using a friend's rider only account. My accidental accepts dropped to almost zero as I never touch my phone unless I want a ride. No false spoofing problem either.
> 
> (Lyft either doesn't care or doesn't check that the rider device has cell service, tablet is WiFi only.)


Yes this appears to be a workaround to check the passenger app. Just need a 2nd device and separate lyft passenger accoun


KK2929 said:


> Since the drivers are never privy to what Lyft is thinking, exactly how do you know that Lyft considers it Fraud.
> The definition of Fraud is : an act of deceiving or misrepresenting or a person who is not what he or she pretends to be.
> By going on the paxs app - the driver is pretending to be a paxs ??? Please explain.


A phone call with a Lyft support representative. Call them and ask about using the driver and pax app simultaneously then let me know what they say. I know - its unwritten anywhere but I got a verbal confirmation.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Easy workaround, use Uber rider ap. Where there’s an Uber there’s usually a Lyft. Ta da!


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I’m going to go to the Lyft him this week and ask them about this. Never been issue but I’m going to inquire About it


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

All drivers are doing this everyday, for some reason this happened to you, only you.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Dice Man said:


> All drivers are doing this everyday, for some reason this happened to you, only you.


Incorrect. After an exhaustative search I have observed this problem surface with other drivers - Only I am inclined to believe they do not know the cause as they only list the symptoms I have experienced and in the same order of occurance.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

iPHX said:


> Incorrect. After an exhaustative search I have observed this problem surface with other drivers - Only I am inclined to believe they do not know the cause as they only list the symptoms I have experienced and in the same order of occurance.


I am personally doing this every day, may be there is a sequence of moving the pin or something.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Dice Man said:


> I am personally doing this every day, may be there is a sequence of moving the pin or something.


There is no way that using the passenger app is fraud unless you are requesting a ride to yourself. By opening the rider app and checking how is that fraud? I dont get if we arent using it to request rides then why the **** does lyft care? This company seriously sucks they need to stop playing big brother.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Loralie said:


> There is no way that using the passenger app is fraud unless you are requesting a ride to yourself. By opening the rider app and checking how is that fraud? I dont get if we arent using it to request rides then why the &%[email protected]!* does lyft care? This company seriously sucks they need to stop playing big brother.


Actually if you're in driver mode and try to request a ride in the passenger app, Lyft gives you a message to sign out of driver mode before requesting a ride. This prevents you from trying to request a ride to yourself!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I wonder if they are doing this so we can't verify prime amts?? there's been several times where my pax app is indicating a higher prime than the driver app shows or incoming requests reflect.

Or perhaps they don't want drivers canceling if they check the passenger app and see the Prime is higher?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I wonder if they are doing this so we can't verify prime amts?? there's been several times where my pax app is indicating a higher prime than the driver app shows or incoming requests reflect....


This has been standard for many months here. The pax app will show as much as 100% PT and not a whisper on the driver app. And the driver app now frequently shows 25% PT less than the pax app.

There is no way they can keep drivers off the pax app. If they want to hide cars, they will have to do it for everyone. Some drivers have reported tests where the pax app no longer shows cars, but there are lot's of downsides to this.

I took a long chase run to the airport the other day that popped up at 100% PT with zero PT showing in the entire city. The pax were charged at 150% PT. Meh.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I wonder if they are doing this so we can't verify prime amts?? there's been several times where my pax app is indicating a higher prime than the driver app shows or incoming requests reflect.
> 
> Or perhaps they don't want drivers canceling if they check the passenger app and see the Prime is higher?


Yup, this happens quite a bit



fairsailing said:


> This has been standard for many months here. The pax app will show as much as 100% PT and not a whisper on the driver app. And the driver app now frequently shows 25% PT less than the pax app.
> 
> There is no way they can keep drivers off the pax app. If they want to hide cars, they will have to do it for everyone. Some drivers have reported tests where the pax app no longer shows cars, but there are lot's of downsides to this.
> 
> ...


Ugh has happened to me before too now seems like with new agreement they are ****ing drivers even more.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> This has been standard for many months here. The pax app will show as much as 100% PT and not a whisper on the driver app. And the driver app now frequently shows 25% PT less than the pax app.
> 
> There is no way they can keep drivers off the pax app. If they want to hide cars, they will have to do it for everyone. Some drivers have reported tests where the pax app no longer shows cars, but there are lot's of downsides to this.
> 
> ...


Yeah I personally have been noticing it for about 3 or 4 months here. That's about when my relationship with Lyft went down the drain. I emailed them right away because I was sitting in a 350% prime and had been steadily growing for about 10 minutes and continue to grow after receiving request that I ignored. They were request on the same block as me with no prime or 25% Prime. The no Prime was a carpool! They gave me a very unhelpful response and ever since then, I've had nothing but problems with them.

When your requests come in, is the prime attached to it reflecting the amount you see on the drivers app or the passenger app? Mine don't seem to be correctly reflecting either app. 


Loralie said:


> Yup, this happens quite a bit
> 
> Ugh has happened to me before too now seems like with new agreement they are &%[email protected]!*ing drivers even more.


Yeah my last few conversations I'm not went well with them. I told them they're acting very Uber like and it makes me sick to my stomach to know they would resort to those levels. They have pretty much lost all of my respect


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Yep, the cash grab for next year's IPO was codified in the 10 page TOS this spring. Remember, the TOS where out of the blue they gave us about 50 smartphone screens of densely worded legalize, and said you must agree to get your next ride.

The kicker was that the meaningful stuff wasn't even in there, you had to follow a link buried in the middle of the document that incorporated a long addendum where they officially decoupled driver pay from fees paid by the rider and of course introduced flat rate fares. Ever since then, Lyft has just tanked for drivers and their profitability looks much better. (I am an old 20% commission driver, I would estimate that their cut of my fares now averages around 35% or so, but some fares they take half or more. It's a windfall for them.)

How can the founders even look in the mirror and not feel ashamed? I for one have basically stopped driving, which is pretty much the only recourse unless you were smart enough to opt out of driver arbitration at signed up.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i bet they will have to fire about 30% of there drivers. a lot of people do uber and lyft. i will try to take some pictures of cars at the airport they have both uber and lyfy custom made led lights. and for running both apps on 1 phone a lot of people do it. i personally have 2 phones its easier for me.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> i bet they will have to fire about 30% of there drivers. a lot of people do uber and lyft. i will try to take some pictures of cars at the airport they have both uber and lyfy custom made led lights. and for running both apps on 1 phone a lot of people do it. i personally have 2 phones its easier for me.


 I bet you the percentage of drivers who drive for both is a lot higher than 30%. They can't tell us we can't work for both companies. That would make us employees but what does that have to do with the Lyft passenger app? LOL what am I missing?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> Since the drivers are never privy to what Lyft is thinking, exactly how do you know that Lyft considers it Fraud.
> The definition of Fraud is : an act of deceiving or misrepresenting or a person who is not what he or she pretends to be.
> By going on the paxs app - the driver is pretending to be a paxs ??? Please explain.


Lyft considers prearranged rides fraud and wont pay you if they think it


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Seems like the only fraudsters are Lyft themselves.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Actually if you're in driver mode and try to request a ride in the passenger app, Lyft gives you a message to sign out of driver mode before requesting a ride. This prevents you from trying to request a ride to yourself!


It used to be not being able to open the rider app at all when the driver app was on from what I remember


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

fairsailing said:


> This has been standard for many months here. The pax app will show as much as 100% PT and not a whisper on the driver app. And the driver app now frequently shows 25% PT less than the pax app.
> 
> There is no way they can keep drivers off the pax app. If they want to hide cars, they will have to do it for everyone. Some drivers have reported tests where the pax app no longer shows cars, but there are lot's of downsides to this.
> 
> ...


Prime, in the driver's app, is shown to you AFTER a ride request is accepted at those rates. As a result, most Prime is hidden. There are other ways to find it in real time.



iPHX said:


> DO NOT open the passenger app while in driver mode. It will lock out the GPS location from the driver app and you WILL get deactivated. Lyft considers knowing where other drivers are as fraud. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


No they don't. Fake news.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Part of the reason is probably that opening the pax app generates false surge potential. So if you are on the driver app and then open the pax app, the number of "riders" goes up which can create surge. They will consider this surge manipulation. This way, you can price out a trip from any location on the map and essentially contribute to creating a surge anywhere. I think this is what they really want to prevent.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Lyft csr are a bunch of everest college grads. No doubt


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DexNex said:


> Prime, in the driver's app, is shown to you AFTER a ride request is accepted at those rates. As a result, most Prime is hidden. There are other ways to find it in real time.


 I don't know about your Market but in our Market, you see the Prime on the incoming request. You don't have to accept it first. In fact once you accept it it doesn't show you until the ride ends


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, which Lyft platform were you on when this happened? Classic, XL, LUX, SUV?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know about your Market but in our Market, you see the Prime on the incoming request. You don't have to accept it first. In fact once you accept it it doesn't show you until the ride ends


I am not talking about the Prime shown on dispatches. I am talking about the pink squares on the Driver App. They are shown AFTER a run has come from that area with that Prime on it.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

I just did it from 30,000 feet and at 400mph and didn't get deactivated. Maybe I was too quick for them.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> OP, which Lyft platform were you on when this happened? Classic, XL, LUX, SUV?


Regular Lyft Driver App Version - 1001.63.3.1530101785


----------



## Ilovik (Jun 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> OP, which Lyft platform were you on when this happened? Classic, XL, LUX, SUV?


Be careful, op is being truthful I got a couple warnings in app about spoofing, and got a 1 hour time out, had to delete pax app


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Okay, someone break this down for me. Specifics. Cuz what I'm getting is you cannot open the passenger app while in driver mode, move and open the passenger app again? And how would that be spoofing? They obviously can GPS you through the drivers app. So they'd be able to tell that your drivers app did not jump. Am I missing something here? What am I missing?


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Ilovik said:


> Be careful, op is being truthful I got a couple warnings in app about spoofing, and got a 1 hour time out, had to delete pax app


Thank you for the Confirmation. Just delete the pax app from your device and there will be no problems. Could you explain the exact steps you did just before you got deactivated?



Daisey77 said:


> Okay, someone break this down for me. Specifics. Cuz what I'm getting is you cannot open the passenger app while in driver mode, move and open the passenger app again? And how would that be spoofing? They obviously can GPS you through the drivers app. So they'd be able to tell that your drivers app did not jump. Am I missing something here? What am I missing?


According to Lyft using the passenger app while in driver mode constitutes as fraud. Using passenger mode while in driver mode will coincidentally result in a glitch which will cause your driver app to think your GPS location is false.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Fake news indeed


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I took the challenge. Did as the OP said, and I still couldn't get deactivated.
> Maybe Lyft likes me?....


He forgot to mention that he was spoofing.
Spoofed on drivers app and opened riders app. Boom. Surpriseee


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

rleezx said:


> Fake news indeed


Incorrect. There exists several drivers in the forum (Including this thread) that have experienced the same problem and symptoms with the Lyft app in addition to drivers off-forum on Reddit and Facebook driver groups all of whom which had their accounts deactivated from the concurrent use of the Lyft driver and passenger applications simultaneously. This is a warning - you may choose to listen to it or remain ignorant. But if you are driving along one day and switch to the pax app to check where the drivers are and then switch back and your account is disabled for "Inacurate Location" - you now know why.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

This is likely true.. when you open the pax app and drag your cursor around to "choose your pickup point", you are essentially telling Lyft's servers you are in that location. However, if Lyft Driver and the Lyft Pax app are open at the same time, Lyft's servers will be getting two different locations from the same device.. thus the "GPS spoofing". The Driver app will tell Lyft where you are exactly, but the Pax app will show a different location for your device since it relies on the pickup point cursor's placement. Even if it is one coordinate off, it would constitute as spoofing in their eyes.

Secondly, this is a surge manipulation trick which is-- I'm sure-- also why they don't want us running both apps at the same time. If you have the Driver app open and are in driver mode, yet go onto the pax app and drag around, you are creating "false demand" which can affect surge. So as a driver this is frowned upon by Lyft as you shouldn't be SEEKING a ride if you're currently a DRIVER.

Best bet is to remove Lyft Pax app from your driver device and use it on a second phone.

It all comes down to poor programming from Lyft. They should not let you use the pax app if you are in driver mode, and vice versa-- no opening the driver app if you're in the pax app. IMO they should fix this instead of deactivating drivers.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> This is likely true.. when you open the pax app and drag your cursor around to "choose your pickup point", you are essentially telling Lyft's servers you are in that location. However, if Lyft Driver and the Lyft Pax app are open at the same time, Lyft's servers will be getting two different locations from the same device.. thus the "GPS spoofing". The Driver app will tell Lyft where you are exactly, but the Pax app will show a different location for your device since it relies on the pickup point cursor's placement. Even if it is one coordinate off, it would constitute as spoofing in their eyes.
> 
> Secondly, this is a surge manipulation trick which is-- I'm sure-- also why they don't want us running both apps at the same time. If you have the Driver app open and are in driver mode, yet go onto the pax app and drag around, you are creating "false demand" which can affect surge. So as a driver this is frowned upon by Lyft as you shouldn't be SEEKING a ride if you're currently a DRIVER.
> 
> ...


I entertain your hypothesis here. After your input it appears that indeed moving the pin while in the pax app is what seems to trigger deactivation in the driver app. But only if you have since moved locations from the last time the pax app was open, then when the pin moves to your current location is when the "Spoof" is detected and the driver gets the sack.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

iPHX said:


> If you're stationary it will not register as the location is the same for both. However if you have opened the passenger app then moved locations while in driver mode and then open the passenger app again - the car icon on the passenger app will "jump" to your new location - this triggering the driver app to kick you offline. I spent a half-hour with lyft support and they claim it's a known glitch between the apps and also constitutes as fraudulent activity. There is a threshold of about 5-6 jumps before the app will warn you about your location being inaccurate.


I got the inaccurate location message. I didn't get deactivated but did take a few days off and since then no problems.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

The Lyft driver app will deactivate you and put an ever increasing timer on your account - the longest of which is 14~15 hours. After this they will lock you out and you must call Trust and Safety to unlock your account.


----------



## SwiftRides (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up, didn't know this could happen.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

nj2bos said:


> They should not let you use the pax app if you are in driver mode, and vice versa-- no opening the driver app if you're in the pax app.


This is already a thing.

Long story short a few weeks ago was a busy night. I was supposed to pick up the GF at a certain time. It was busy on both Uber/Lyft. It made more sense to get a (base rate) Lyft for her and keep driving to make money.

Ordered her a Lyft. During her trip home I tried going online on Lyft Driver app and got a message to finish my trip first before I could drive.

So goddamn stupid. If I am getting a ride for my GF I can still drive. That's OK. Uber was nicely Surging.

#LyftFail


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Back when it was all one app, you could not open the passenger part of the app if you were active in driver mode. . We were only allowed to open the passenger app, while in driver mode, once they divided them into two separate apps


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

The solution for running both driver app and pax app simultaneously is to log into a different account in each app.

Follow these steps in this exact order:

1. Logout of both apps
2. Open "Lyft Driver" app and login like normal using your driver account
3. Open "Lyft" app and login to a different account


Spoiler: Do NOT use your driver account!



(Do NOT use your driver account. Do NOT use the same phone number as your driver account)



I been using both apps on the same phone with no problems at all ever since I got a warning about location accuracy.


----------



## Mtxman (Mar 18, 2018)

So logical turn off driver app and um no issues? I do this alot


----------



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for this discussion! I've been going crazy for three days suddenly getting deactivated 6 times for this, missing out on hundreds of dollars in scheduled rides. Goodbye pax app on my main phone, hello cheap wifi tablet to run the pax app from now on.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

JimJitsuEsq said:


> Thanks for this discussion! I've been going crazy for three days suddenly getting deactivated 6 times for this, missing out on hundreds of dollars in scheduled rides. Goodbye pax app on my main phone, hello cheap wifi tablet to run the pax app from now on.


The important thing is that you log into the pax app with a different account.

Drivers should *never* log into the pax app. Period. Use a different account with a completely different phone number. Use google voice for a free phone number if you need to...



Spoiler: Fwiw here is the email I received



Fwiw here is the email I received. I have never received another after I logged into pax app with a different account..


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Loralie said:


> There is no way that using the passenger app is fraud unless you are requesting a ride to yourself. By opening the rider app and checking how is that fraud? I dont get if we arent using it to request rides then why the &%[email protected]!* does lyft care? This company seriously sucks they need to stop playing big brother.


The reason Lyft considers this fraud is that Prime Time rates are calculated by an algorithm that depends on an accurate count of riders and when you open the rider app, you distort that count, increasing the chance for Prime Time pay.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Ahh finally some excellent solutions. Good work everybody!


----------



## Elmer Dud (Aug 12, 2017)

iPHX said:


> You're right. I did too until the recent update - 1001.63.3.1530101785. It appears the driver app can now detect when the passenger .api has been launched.


Just use another phone


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I took the challenge. Did as the OP said, and I still couldn't get deactivated.
> Maybe Lyft likes me?....


You must be very special


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmm, although I kept getting logged off for no apparent reason one day last week while near JWA, I just restarted the phone and all is well. I've always opened the driver app first, while going to the gas station, then open the rider app. Go on line getting gas. Never a problem. Perhaps cause I have an old pax app ? And from what I'm hearing now the pax app is like ubers, can't move the pin to see others across town. Bastards, always taking useful tools away from the drivers.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Hmm, although I kept getting logged off for no apparent reason one day last week while near JWA, I just restarted the phone and all is well. I've always opened the driver app first, while going to the gas station, then open the rider app. Go on line getting gas. Never a problem. Perhaps cause I have an old pax app ? And from what I'm hearing now the pax app is like ubers, can't move the pin to see others across town. Bastards, always taking useful tools away from the drivers.


 from my understanding, it sounds like the problem is when you open up the passenger app while you're online. Having them both just open isn't necessarily the problem. I could be wrong but that's what I've gathered. So since you're not online, when you bring up the passenger app, it's not an issue.

As far as opening the Uber Rider app to check where other drivers are, I don't see why they would really care. Half off those cars are ghost cars anyways. They've admitted this. So anyone using the Rider app for that reason, isn't getting accurate info


----------



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> from my understanding, it sounds like the problem is when you open up the passenger app while you're online. Having them both just open isn't necessarily the problem. I could be wrong but that's what I've gathered. So since you're not online, when you bring up the passenger app, it's not an issue.
> 
> As far as opening the Uber Rider app to check where other drivers are, I don't see why they would really care. Half off those cars are ghost cars anyways. They've admitted this. So anyone using the Rider app for that reason, isn't getting accurate info


Surges are triggered based on the number of people in an area who have the Rider app open. That's how surge rates are determined, so that's why they care. Just FYI. Knowledge is power...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

JimJitsuEsq said:


> Surges are triggered based on the number of people in an area who have the Rider app open. That's how surge rates are determined, so that's why they care. Just FYI. Knowledge is power...


LoL Man you really schooled me there, buddy. I'm not sure if you're referring to Uber or Lyft but either way, it's irrelevant. No one is arguing whether Uber should or shouldn't care and according to Lyft, that's not even the issue. Hey though, thanks for giving me that "knowledge is power" lesson. After doing this for 3 and 1/2 years, I had no idea things should be that simple


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> ... is like ubers, can't move the pin to see others across town. Bastards, always taking useful tools away from the drivers.


The Uber rider app lets me move the pin and see drivers where I drop it..

The only difference is that the app doesnt launch in this mode because it uses your GPS to automatically determine your pickup location. You can manually change your pickup location and you'll see cars as you move the map around..

Same goes for the new Lyft rider app..


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> ... Same goes for the new Lyft rider app..


The pin is gone on the new Lyft pax app. While it does allow you to put in another location, it is so cumbersome as to be useless for my car monitoring purposes.

So far, my old Lyft pax app on my tethered tablet, with pin, is working fine. And I won't be upgrading until they deactivate this old version. (Not my account anyway, and is never used to actually order cars.)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> The Uber rider app lets me move the pin and see drivers where I drop it..
> 
> The only difference is that the app doesnt launch in this mode because it uses your GPS to automatically determine your pickup location. You can manually change your pickup location and you'll see cars as you move the map around..
> 
> Same goes for the new Lyft rider app..


But that sounds like how this whole Thread got started in the first place. 

To me if your in a high demand area requests come in so much that it my not be needed. But out here on the perimeter drivers need to know, should I stay or go across town away from the ants.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> The important thing is that you log into the pax app with a different account.
> 
> Drivers should *never* log into the pax app. Period. Use a different account with a completely different phone number. Use google voice for a free phone number if you need to...
> 
> ...


If you do this you still cannot drive around or they will be able to detect you.


----------

